# [SOLVED] Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

I am installing a new CPU on a new motherboard. I thought the i3 heat sink that comes standard in the retail CPU box came with thermal paste but there is no little syringe in the box. However the heat sink has a few black strips of rubbery puddy looking material on it. Is that like pre-installed thermal paste?

In this picture the 3 dark strips in the very senter of the bottom of the heat sink is what I am referring too. Sorry I read through the documentation and there is no mention of Thermal paste included or not included.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

That is the factory thermal paste, so give it a try and if that isn't satisfactory (not as good as Artic Silver), then you can change it later.

Be careful about getting your hands on the actual paste, don't contaminate it with oils from your fingers.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

Thanks for fast reply. This is going to be a business workstation. No overclocking or very strenuous processing. Pretty much MS office and accounting apps. No rendering or modeling or photos.

I have to go to the store tomorrow and can pick up some paste. I am reading online (after posting here doo!!) that the paste is almost always better.

Question, if I go with paste should I remove the intel thermal strips so I can apply more evenly? Or do you think I am being dumb and just go with the strips?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

The paste that is on there should be plenty. If you're concerned, after completing the build and booting, let it run for a while and check the temps. If you feel they are high, it's easy to remove and replace the paste. Simply take the CPU and heat sink back out, use medical grade 90% alcohol to remove the old paste, let it dry, apply new paste, put them back in the system, and you're good.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

Ok thanks guys. I tend to believe intel would'nt ship thousands of heat sinks with insufficient thermal solutions lol. But I just wanted to check it with you all. Thanks yer the bestest! I will monitor the heat during testing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

The included Thermal Strips on Intel CPU's is more than satisfactory. Be certain that ALL 4 legs are SECURELY locked into the Mobo and you won't have any overheating problems.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

Thanks I had one leg that didn't line up with the hole a bit but snapped right in with a little help. It is running about 32 c but I have only been in Bios so far. I'll keep an eye on temp during os install.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

32C is good.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

Ok I got er up and running the OS. At idle she is running around 28C and under load up to 48C max but avg around around 40C. Thanks for all the help I think she's doing just fine.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Does the heat sink already have termal paste material on it?*

That is great, enjoy your rig!


----------

